

Introducing Runnable JavaScript, CSS, and HTML Code Snippets - waitingkuo
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2014/09/introducing-runnable-javascript-css-and-html-code-snippets/?cb=1

======
readerrrr
Can't wait till this is done for C. Although choosing the compiler might be a
problem.

~~~
waitingkuo
js codes are running in the browser. It's much earlier to implement than those
running in the backend. But I agree that it's awesome if it's done for C !
Maybe we can begin from asm.js

